# Bought my first Beretta Pistol & Want Accessories Ideas



## Concoursrider (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm a transplant from Massachusetts and now living in Alabama and I picked up a PX4 compact 9mm which isn't "Mass compliant" because of their ridiculous specifications. I've shot my buddies 92FS in the past and I was impressed. I'm also extremely impressed how easy it is to field strip it, it's so easy!!!

I've done some research on weapon lights and read that one thread on recommending the TLR-1, but I wanted to know how well it fits and I'm hoping you could post a pic. I've read that it can be loose, but I wanted to do some more research first. 

Any other accessory recommendations would be great as well. I just like seeing what others did to their pistols.

Thanks for helping out.

-Chris


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't put lights on my handguns anymore. I like separate hand held lights. But I have two TRL1s and I like them. They are mounted on rifles...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have two Streamlights. One is a TLR-1 and the other is a TLR-1 HL. The HL model is much brighter than the regular TL-1. Only about $30.00 or so difference in price. 

I also have a SureFire X-300 on a my SIG P226 Tac-Ops. It's a nice light, but found it to be a bit of a PITA to get mounted up. It also costs quite a bit more.

As far as them coming loose, I haven't found that to be an issue. Both brands are top-notch and I wouldn't consider buying any other brands.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Necessary Accessories: Many spare magazines. Use 'em all, in rotation.

Other Necessary Accessories: Lots of ammunition, for lots of practice.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

^ This...








Best investment in my Beretta so far (other than ammo to shoot).


----------



## Concoursrider (Dec 21, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I have two Streamlights. One is a TLR-1 and the other is a TLR-1 HL. The HL model is much brighter than the regular TL-1. Only about $30.00 or so difference in price.
> 
> I also have a SureFire X-300 on a my SIG P226 Tac-Ops. It's a nice light, but found it to be a bit of a PITA to get mounted up. It also costs quite a bit more.
> 
> As far as them coming loose, I haven't found that to be an issue. Both brands are top-notch and I wouldn't consider buying any other brands.


If I understand you correctly, you do have one on your PX4?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Concoursrider said:


> If I understand you correctly, you do have one on your PX4?


Sorry, I missed the part about you owning a PX4. I'm not familiar with that gun, so my experiences with gun lights may or may apply to your situation.

I just focused on the part of you mentioning a 92FS.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

I own the PX4 Compact in 9mm too, and have not really thought about lights on it. It's a conceal carry pistol, so am most likely to use it at closer range than one where lighting would be needed. I reserve lights for the long rifles. A scoped 223 with a laser light is likely in my near future!


----------



## heefageLA (Jul 2, 2012)

Get a Pelican Case 1200. That's what I keep my M9A1 in and its indestructible! Comes with a LIFETIME guarantee. waterproof, crushproof...
Its big enough to keep any extra mags or light/laser you might add.


----------

